# Suggestion...



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Wow, what a great improvement. Fantastic work chaps! 

My only gripe so far is the 'mark all posts as read' button. It used to mark all posts & take you back to the index page. Now it gives you a link back to the forum which you just marked as read, which is a little annoying...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

should be able to fix this... just need to sort out a few other issues first :?


----------

